# Hyped fuzz decay



## Quinn301 (Jan 16, 2020)

I built the recent hyped fuzz..sounds great but I get some wierd fizzling decay after 3-4seconds of sustaining a note..the only difference I did was bc547c(490hfe) instead of the bc549c..any ideas or is this how it's supposed to be


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 16, 2020)

It shouldn’t be doing that, probably a transistor biasing issue. Post some voltages


----------



## Quinn301 (Jan 16, 2020)

I just took them out to put in sockets..
I've never check voltages on trannies before how do i do that with meter


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 16, 2020)

Set your meter to read 20V DC. Clip the black lead of your multimeter to a ground point. Probe each leg of the transistor with the red lead, record the results using this pinout.

C - 0.0v
B - 0.0v
E - 0.0v


----------



## Quinn301 (Jan 16, 2020)

Q1;BC109C
C- 8.11
B-2.70
E-2.28

Q2;BC108B
C-1.94
B-1.89
E-1.31

Q3;BC108B
"Same voltages as above"
Q4;bc547c
C-9.23
B-4.08
E-3.91

It sounds waaaaay better than before the decay is gone..but I feel like it's not quite there..I have some D9k diodes would that help getting closer


----------



## Quinn301 (Jan 17, 2020)

Yeah I turned it up more today and I'm still getting wierd decay fizzling when sustaining and the volume control and gain control make some the sound more apparent when turning them..I checked the pots they're both fine..not sure


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 17, 2020)

Post some pictures if you can, those voltages are not so good!


----------



## Jimbaaaab (Jul 3, 2020)

I’m having similar problems with my Hyped Fuzz.  Just posted a thread on Reddit diypedals with sound samples 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/diypedals/comments/hkvxj0
Any guidance much appreciated.


----------



## Quinn301 (Jul 3, 2020)

Mine turned out to be a a bad patch cable for my power supply lol


----------

